# does anyone heard of them



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anyone ever done business with that company. Guitar fetish

I wonder if they have good gears like swich for my Epi LesPaul ?

http://store.guitarfetish.com/index.html


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

:O prices are soo unbelievable i think im gonna get my self that guitar that kinda looks like a jazzmaster


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought parts from them, nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GF is top quality chinese stuff. Never had a issue with thier goods.

I haven't tried GF's LP switches yet but I've seen a lot of flakey/junk LP switches on the market.


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I haven't tried GF's LP switches yet but I've seen a lot of flakey/junk LP switches on the market.

My epiphone swich on my Les Paul only last a year 

I don't know if those guitar kits worth something with good pickups.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the link. Thanks to this I ordered a wilkinson roller bridge that I will mount with a B5 that I ordered elsewhere.
Handy!


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

well I've heard some if their pickups in direct comparison to seymour duncans and have to say while there is a difference, this is one that you're going to have to hunt for rather hard to find. . . . have yet to deal with them but as of now haven't had a reason to . . .I might in the future if I have the money to go ahead with a project idea I have


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Their pickups are fabulous sounding. I currently own/use the tele fatbody neck pickup, hot tele bridge, Premium Alnico strat pickups and a set of dream 90's. All are great, balanced pickups that have replaced some pretty high end pickups in my guitars (including a couple of duncans). I highly recommend them.

The Wilkinson gear they carry is great stuff. The Kluson style wilkinson tuners are excellent as is the wilkinson tele bridge.

In general, their electronics stuff is not great though, unfortunately. The couple of switches I've bought from them were cheap and flimsy. The output jacks are equally junky and the output cups do not accept standard jacks so you can't use a standard jack with their output cups.

Short answer: Pickups = awesome, Wilkinson stuff = awesome (better than fender!), Electronic parts = not so great.


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

itf? said:


> Their pickups are fabulous sounding. I currently own/use the tele fatbody neck pickup, hot tele bridge, Premium Alnico strat pickups and a set of dream 90's. All are great, balanced pickups that have replaced some pretty high end pickups in my guitars (including a couple of duncans). I highly recommend them.
> 
> The Wilkinson gear they carry is great stuff. The Kluson style wilkinson tuners are excellent as is the wilkinson tele bridge.
> 
> ...


Thank's for the answer. It's good to know what's good and what's not.

So for my epiphone Les Paul swicht i should look else where ? 

I also have a old guitar that i did put my used epiphone humbucker on it and it did improve so with a set of those GFS Power Rails i should be able to have a more heavy metal sound out of it.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say look elsewhere for the switch. The ones from GFS work fine but they don't last as long as they should and just seem to have a generally less stable feel to them.

On the power rails, I've never actually tried those particular pickups but if metal edge is what you are going for they should definitely get you where you want to be. Also, it never hurts to email them for their recommendations. Jay is a great guy to deal with and has helped me pick out appropriate pickups for a couple of my guitars.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i put a set of those power rails in a explorer that i built, they had a good heavy crunch. what i didn't expect was how good the neck pickup sounded,it sounded great, even the guy i built the guitar for thought the same thing


----------

